# Cambodian visa



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

With all of the furor about Thai visas etc , that has been basically executed within the Thai borders , or originating there for obvious reasons , or so it would appear . Cambodian nationals have to have a passport and a Thai visa obtained outside of Thailand before entry into the Kingdom , what other asian national has to meet this requirement ? All the Asiatics i met in Thailand came in with an I.D. card with no charge for entry . 
When we applied for a passport for my Khymer wife about a year ago , it cost $125.00 for a 1 month wait and $ 250.00 if you wanted it 'Express 'in 5 days , Thai visa was ( as i recall ) $ 25.00 and was for 3 months . My friend recently applied for a passport for his Khymer wife , cost $ 130.. with a 2 1/2 month wait , visa cost $ 40.00 and wait 3/5 days . Now , is this of Cambodian thinking or strong arming by the Thai authorities ? Not much love lost between the two countries because of some far distant land grab or some such thing .


----------



## thaiswiss (Oct 21, 2008)

*Thailand-Cambodia relations*

As you can hear from the news these days, this topic is never ending...


----------

